
How a team of 2 kids and adult rookies won a Robot Sumo competition - heironimus
http://blog.crisp.se/2015/10/06/henrikkniberg/how-2-kids-and-adult-rookies-won-a-robot-sumo-competition
======
peterbonney
I love everything about this story: the kids, the systematic training approach
(TDD for robots!), the simple strategy, and the open-sourcing at the end as
motivation to not rest on their laurels! Really fantastic stuff.

